# Advice req'd on how to make a successful planning objection



## anastasiablu (12 Mar 2014)

Can anyone advise what are the chances of a planning objection being successful on the grounds of appearance, affecting the current row of 90's era standard estate house (dunlaoighre Rathdown) with a plan for a very modern Zinc clad  2 story block extension to front and side. I've seen plenty of these type of extensions which look completely different to the original house built. If it's a pointless paper exercise, I would leave it and not have a conflict with neighbours. 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## lowCO2design (14 Mar 2014)

Im confused your neighbour is planning a very modern Zinc clad  2 story block extension to front and side.which is 'affecting' the worst mass 'ticky tack' 


anastasiablu said:


> 90's era standard estate house





> I've seen plenty of these type of extensions which look completely different to the original house built.


why should they look the same?





> If it's a pointless paper exercise, I would leave it and not have a conflict with neighbours.


show us the design?
elevations front & side, context photos and site plan. otherwise ask a local arch for their opinion. 

personally i fail to see the problem. IMHO 90's standard semi-d estate homes are about as interesting as cardboard and common as muck, so why not do something 'very modern' with the design? 

is it because you didn't get there first? or didn't have a the confidence to do such a design with your extension....


----------



## so-crates (14 Mar 2014)

anastasiablu said:


> ...If it's a pointless paper exercise, I would leave it and not have a conflict with neighbours.
> Thanks for any advice.



Am I right in understanding, you would only register your objection on the understanding that you would win? 

If you did win, chances are your neighbours would be less happy with you than if you objected and lost. I don't think winning would prevent "conflict with neighbours" so it isn't a good reason not to object if you feel strongly enough against the proposed development.

Surely if you feel it is not an appropriate development the logical thing is to raise your objection, giving your reasons and then let the planning take its course.


----------

